# Across the Brisket



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I had the shot at about 60ft. She was quarted facing left to my right hand. I always do my best to not harm or destroy the breast. It was at daylight this morning. I will try again as I have found another covey to work over for a couple of visits. Light .45 cal lead, 190grain weight, double black latex, double shelf supports. enjoy Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shooting Frogman..

I have to work again tonight and tomorrow night but I will have friday off so I hope maybe this early morning I will get a shot..

Save a few to make pigeon pie..

Nico


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Madison, wish we had some around here.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I love seeing the near-daily updates on what you and your sidekick Nest Buster are able to accomplish. You're doing a lot for the sport and seeing your exploits makes me really want to get out and make something happen soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shooting. You are a very successful hunter alright!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention in my earlier post that something leads me to believe that one perished quickly after being hit.......


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good Shooting


----------

